# [OT]Squid transparente con router adsl.

## hashashin

Buenas, tengo una dudilla instalé squid y pdnsd en el servidor de casa que tiene gentoo, como este equipo sólo hace de server no de firewall las reglas para hacerlo transparente tuve que ponerlas en el router, que es uno de estos con placa broadcom y linux que se puede administrar por telnet(huawei hg-533). El problema que tengo es que cada X tiempo squid deja de recibir las peticiones, osea no le llega nada redireccionado desde el router, o le llegan sólo de un equipo y de otros no. ¿Es posible que el problema sea el router que se sature o algo? porque en otro puerto de squid lo he puesto en modo normal y configurando a mano en los cliente el proxy esto no sucede, por lo que sospecho que el router no es capaz de manejar bien esas reglas o se hace la picha un lio. 

```
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i br0 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -d 192.168.0.0/24 -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i br0 -s ! 192.168.0.197 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.197:3128

iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING -o br0 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -d 192.168.0.197 -p tcp -j SNAT --to 192.168.0.1

iptables -I FORWARD -i br0 -o br0 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -d 192.168.0.197 -p tcp --dport 3128 -j ACCEPT
```

Esto es lo que tengo el en router, .197 es el servidor y .1 el router.

Si uso otro sistema que seria redireccionar todo al puerto 80 del servidor y luego en el servidor eso pasarlo al del proxy el router se cuelga directamente XD, de ahí mi sospecha que debe estar algo limitado, las reglas con las que se cuelga son:

```
iptables -t mangle -A PREROUTING -j ACCEPT -p tcp --dport 80 -s 192.168.0.197

iptables -t mangle -A PREROUTING -j MARK --set-mark 3 -p tcp --dport 80 

ip rule add fwmark 3 table 2 

ip route add default via 192.168.0.197 dev br0 table 2
```

y esto va en el servidor:

```
iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
```

He probado también poniendo otro numero de marca por si el 3 estaba usado por el router para algo pero se cuelga igual.

Resumiendo: ¿le estoy pidiendo demasiado a un router adsl casero? jeje.

Salud.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No será que simplemente el router ese tiene un cron que cada cierto tiempo recarga las reglas de iptables desde algún archivo de configuración? 

Al momento de producirse el fallo sigue apareciendo la redirección si tipeas iptables -t nat -L?

Salud!

----------

## Txema

Si tienes el servidor ya... ¿porqué sigues usando el router?

Esos cacharros no sirven para nada, son basura la inmensa mayoría, prueba a pasar el firewall al servidor a ver cómo te va  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Si tienes el servidor ya... ¿porqué sigues usando el router?
> 
> Esos cacharros no sirven para nada, son basura la inmensa mayoría, prueba a pasar el firewall al servidor a ver cómo te va 
> 
> Un saludo.

 

Eso. Apoyo la moción.

----------

